# Canon 7D Mark ii?



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 24, 2012)

I came across this on Canon rumors, here's my screenshot. Don't worry, nothing is cut out.

What do you guys predict it's price will be?


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 24, 2012)

Bump


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 24, 2012)

Somewhere around $1700-2000. JUST under the 6D. Right around where the 7D debuted at.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 24, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> Somewhere around $1700-2000. JUST under the 6D. Right around where the 7D debuted at.



Ah ok. You think there will be more cross type AF points?


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 24, 2012)

I kind of doubt it. Could be, but it's kind of maxed on the focus points now for that small sensor.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 24, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> I kind of doubt it. Could be, but it's kind of maxed on the focus points now for that small sensor.



Ohhh you have a good point there. Didn't think about that


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 24, 2012)

If it does have more cross AF points and a little bit better ISO performance then it's one I'll probably consider getting. I'll just be happy to see the 7D's price go down a bit


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Oct 27, 2012)

I just picked up a NIB 7D on ebay for just over $1K. That's a hell of a camera for the money. It should take some awesome pictures


----------



## Southtown57 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hmm I need to sell my 7D for either the new 6D or a 5D mark ii.


----------



## johncam (Oct 27, 2012)

More info about this camera:
Canon EOS 7D Mk2 DSLR camera information - rumours


----------



## Overread (Oct 27, 2012)

Well its all rumours but:



> Unlike previous comments, it was suggested that there would be no 70D for quite some time (if at all), with the current 7D being continued, at reduced price, to target the 60D market.



From that source is a worrying one as it sounds like, after splitting the middle market Canon would then (for 1.6 crop) contract that market again. It would mean that a newer 7DMII would be lower spec and thus likely have some missing features from the 7D we currently love. Honestly it sounds daft and very confusing to do - if they did this I'd expect them to drop the 7D and just update the 70D with new features - moving the 60D up a little makes far far more sense than dropping that line and then lowering the 7D spec.



Also it mentions the "Demise of the 1MDIV" I was unaware that the camera had had a demise? 
*Edit* oh its discontinued! Shows how much attention I paid it!


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 27, 2012)

Overread said:
			
		

> Well its all rumours but:
> 
> From that source is a worrying one as it sounds like, after splitting the middle market Canon would then (for 1.6 crop) contract that market again. It would mean that a newer 7DMII would be lower spec and thus likely have some missing features from the 7D we currently love. Honestly it sounds daft and very confusing to do - if they did this I'd expect them to drop the 7D and just update the 70D with new features - moving the 60D up a little makes far far more sense than dropping that line and then lowering the 7D spec.
> 
> ...



The 1D Mark iv is discontinued?! *confused*


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Oct 28, 2012)

The #1 concern that should be addressed on the the current 7D would be noise/ISO performance. If they left the camera exactly as is, but gave it better ISO handling. Maybe a closer to the 5D MKII, and added some more modern bells and whistles (GPS, Wireless flash, dual card slots) I would be sold. I don't need more frame rates, although it would be a nice addition, I think that if they do not increase ISO capabilities, then they will not cause many people to drop the current 7D. 

There is also a rumor on a 400mm f/4 IS (which I assume will run around $1800-2000)

If Canon plays their cards right, my bank account will be $4000 lighter come next summer.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 28, 2012)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
			
		

> The #1 concern that should be addressed on the the current 7D would be noise/ISO performance. If they left the camera exactly as is, but gave it better ISO handling. Maybe a closer to the 5D MKII, and added some more modern bells and whistles (GPS, Wireless flash, dual card slots) I would be sold. I don't need more frame rates, although it would be a nice addition, I think that if they do not increase ISO capabilities, then they will not cause many people to drop the current 7D.
> 
> There is also a rumor on a 400mm f/4 IS (which I assume will run around $1800-2000)
> 
> If Canon plays their cards right, my bank account will be $4000 lighter come next summer.



Good news to hear!! And I agree with the ISO performance, but I'd only want that, dual card slots, AI SERVO features like the Mark iv, and a little more cross type AF points if possible but likely not


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 28, 2012)

@Overread nevermind, I just researched that they discontinued it after the 1Dx came out. So sad for me  haha. It's going to be harder to find a new one


----------

